# B5 A4 Avant bag build up



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

This is car going on bags, at the moment is daily driven and running bilsteins and tein springs with 1/2" spring spacers so I can just drive around without taking out the tranny pan. Need to add a dieselgeek skidplate to the parts list. Just got in the front aero sports, plates and chapmans rear set-up on Friday. So when I get home from the beach I will order a few more parts. I really have to say thanks to Santi. I contacted him for all the info on parts. Cause I looked around and it seemed like not many people are doing the B5 platform. I've seen a few B5.5's so I felt kinda out there. Bagyards were just outta my wallets range. I'll update as soon as new parts and install starts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm use to Static drop








The "Old" car(got stolen) most people who have been around will recognize








But my project VR6 is running now air is in order for the daily.
















The subject


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

cant wait to do this


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

Raise it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Then LOWER IT http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and Repeat


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bean Hole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bean Hole* »_Raise it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Then LOWER IT http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and Repeat
















as needed of course.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Keep this updated!! Cant wait to see it all down


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*

quattro?
im watching...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (TimKouch)*

FWD didn't see the need for it where I live. No snow or bad roads. Plus its 2.8V6 low & slo


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*

Subscribed.
Get it on the ground.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (Taj Franz)*

Will do. 
Ordering a few more parts this week from Santi.
Then an install party will follow the Durty Crabshack run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## POWPOW22 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*

I heard there was a few more things ordered.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (POWPOW22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *POWPOW22* »_I heard there was a few more things ordered.









You are correct. 
This thing should be ready to go!! Everything is on its way!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (Santi)*

Here here! It's bout that time...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*

damnit.....




























hanna you are making me want to bag the scirocco.....ARGH





















and maybe the Eurovan too















I will be following this thread


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Here here! It's bout that time...










lower it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (fouckhest)*

Sorry Morio. Had to keep up around the 864! Miss you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (fouckhest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fouckhest* »_

lower it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









right now we're Raising & Lowering brews watching the home run derby http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kmikze (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello
I have an 2001 audi A4 B5 avant. I want to put an air suspension kit to make it some how like an allroad, not necessarily a lowride. I go fishing allot and the roads are not to good so I need to rise the car. What do you recommend to install.
Thank you


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (kmikze)*

I am assuming that most universal kits will raise the car past factory height. Or buy an all road with all their problatic suspension parts. Really email someone like Santi or do more searching


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To more Audis on air.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Then we are trying to add bean hole's wifeys(she hole) A3 on air too! Gonna be fun








He is just weighing his options at the moment.


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_Then we are trying to add bean hole's wifeys(she hole) A3 on air too! Gonna be fun








He is just weighing his options at the moment. 

As you know, made the final decision and got parts on the way for the A3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to have a "Bag the Audi" GtG


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so down for that gtg


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev. Longride)*

Hope someone is bringing a saw-z-all for those upper struts


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*

wheres da updates hanna?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

John!
Haven't talked to you since Tuning Zubehor days... 
Hope things are well and let me know if I can help with anything! Good to see ya back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_John!
Haven't talked to you since Tuning Zubehor days... 
Hope things are well and let me know if I can help with anything! Good to see ya back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt

Holy fecking turtle!!!! It's been a minute. Things are errrr going just not up & down yet. Soon my man soon. I'm scratching my notz on this set-up.... Working as we speak. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pssss..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

sssshhhhhh........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








DWS


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Waiting on a few back ordered fittings. Have alot of good help from my peeps.








Rev. is molding some gauge holders on the roof! Getting fecking crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hopefully lines & other little things will be sorted out this week. I have a few pics on facebook but gotta try to throw up a few here soon
-Jon


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sunroof motor cover dual gauge pod







Needs quite a bit more work!


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'll help with those FB pics Hanna


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you didn't take any with the water traps??


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev. Longride)*

Many







thanks bro. No pics of the traps yet.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

looking good so far!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looking good so far!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


LOOking good Luis!!!.....FEELING good Billy Ray!!!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Theres just something about wood floors in cars that I like alot. Im wishing my a4 was that burgandy color







.


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoopaCoopaCoopa* »_Theres just something about wood floors in cars that I like alot. Im wishing my a4 was that burgandy color







.

Wood floors are the tits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Figured I'd take this thread to a new page for a homeboy


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Good call ******!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*

Got my lines run yesterday... Keep forgettin to snap off pics. DANG! 
Anywho gonna lay out all my stuff and see what I have and what I need. I know a few fittings are on back order so that must be what is confusing me. Hopeing to drop the suspension out and have things welded up this week. Maybe I'll be hitting the switches by next weekend.
Anyone wanna buy a mk2 VR6?


----------



## Rhynolite (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a Hibiscus B5 Avant here as well, and looking to throw an air setup on. You are my inspiration








Definitely subscribed.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Fronts are in, but back ordered parts are holding us up a min. Dropped it off the jackstands and bags compressed not even 1/2 way before the upper control arms hit the wheel wells. Some people cut that area out but I think we have a different, cleaner approach to clearancing that area ;-) 
Pics tomorrow.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev. Longride)*

Thanks reverend!
As we found out the front strut plates did not have to be welded. We just hacked up the spring perch & there you have it. Front is looking low. But I don't wanna board the fail boat so tower work will be done. Might go ahead & do that this week. Almost tucked my 18's w/o doing anything other than throwing a board under the tires & letting the Jack out


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Rhynolite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhynolite* »_Got a Hibiscus B5 Avant here as well, and looking to throw an air setup on. You are my inspiration








Definitely subscribed.

your B5 or B5.5? 
I really do not like that color but it was cheap daily turned money money. 
One day after this & the motor swap I hope to repaint it something like flat black or orange. I know I'm


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*









Here's a crappy pic from my iPhone. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: B5 A4 Avant bag build up (JHanna79)*

lookin ill!!!
cant wait to get the http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

stock front perch








good bye unnecessary bulk of metal
















Stock upper plate, the small bit was press fit into the larger bit, only the upper part was needed.
















handy how the bolts from the bag sit into the groove


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev. Longride)*

Are those 17s or 18s?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Are those 17s or 18s?

18s


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

Pics don't hide the dürtyness of RB... But I'm not cleaning it til this ish is over.








thanks for posting those for me. You have been a major part of this build. One *******, one skilled rev., one engineer, one Audi/porsche technical & alot of beer!!!


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_One *******, one skilled rev., one engineer, one Audi/porsche technical & alot of beer!!! 

thats a scary statement if i've ever heard one!!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fouckhest)*

Yup if we all was wrapped up in one man that would be one crazy drunk!


----------



## POWPOW22 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

I love it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you said the upper control arms area already hitting the top of the body? 
You should cut the bottom of those struts off, and make them shorter.


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Getting closer! Switch hittin by weeks end boi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

When I did mine I went bead to bead so almost two inches out. Also you better watch that top as to not allowing it to move. When hitting a bump without that top metal piece that was hacked off it could come in contact with the upper control arm bolt thus resulting in a blown bag. Also I have cnc machined plates that fit directly over the body of a bilstein that might allow you to go lower. Let me know if you have any questions 
Here is the top one exact dimensions of a b5a4 bilstein 








I have the bottom just cant find a pic.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (royalaird)*








info is good. Thanks man.


----------



## digifart (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

looks good d!ck


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you said the upper control arms area already hitting the top of the body? 
You should cut the bottom of those struts off, and make them shorter.

they are shortened struts. We are gonna notch the towers or hammer them upwards. Just not sure yet


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (digifart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digifart* »_looks good d!ck

thanks moose knuckle


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

love that wood trunk looks so clean with the car


----------



## Rhynolite (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_
your B5 or B5.5? 
I really do not like that color but it was cheap daily turned money money. 

B5 A4. A photoshop of what I'd love for it to look like on air
















When you guys get around to the rears, could you send me pics? Been wondering how to fab them and go a little cheaper route than the Bagyards.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev. Longride)*

your making me want bags so bad... i wish i had the cash
keep it up bro


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

switches have been hit, subframe, oil pan, tranny sump are less than 1/2" off the ground. Goal is to have it actually on the ground (period) otherwise it's straight failboat.


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (Rhynolite)*

here are also so pictures of a danish car you can work with


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev. Longride)*

Pics coming whenever bean hole gets em off his camera. Then I will write a few things. It's 6 am. I got in right at 1... Damn day job. I wanna rollover & go back to sleep. Oh well it's my Friday & it was worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Rhynolite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rhynolite* »_
B5 A4. A photoshop of what I'd love for it to look like on air
















When you guys get around to the rears, could you send me pics? Been wondering how to fab them and go a little cheaper route than the Bagyards. 

looks good. The rears are a universal set up. Chapmans rear shock w/bags and adjustable damper. Requires welding & cutting. I think I took pics. I am a slacker in that department. Hit up airbysanti.com
He'll get you in the right direction.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

this ish looks SICK!!!!....im talking HELLA SICK!!!
might have to just hop on the wagon and bag my quattro wagon as well!...she was jealous watching all this work happenin on RB and she just sat in the driveway watching
















looks stellar hanna, guess u made it home!


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ill post here...nice hanna. 
i wanna see it this weekend.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_
looks good. The rears are a universal set up. Chapmans rear shock w/bags and adjustable damper. Requires welding & cutting. I think I took pics. I am a slacker in that department. Hit up airbysanti.com
He'll get you in the right direction.









Thank you sir!! 
Last box was delivered yesterday if for any reason at all you're missing anything let me know. But I doubled check all the lists and you should be set!! 
Cant wiat to see it all finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

It is going up & down. Fittings showed up & we got at it right after I got off. Today we are gonna tidy things up. Pics will be up sometime soon. Gotta few on facebook. 
-Jon Hanna


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'll put this here to kick us to the next page. I found a nice pic,


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_It is going up & down. Fittings showed up & we got at it right after I got off. Today we are gonna tidy things up. Pics will be up sometime soon. Gotta few on facebook. 
-Jon Hanna 


congrats on success. Very nice. Very nice.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Looks great! 
just needs to be cleaned up a bit.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

A bit? How about ALOT!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

DAMN looks fantastic!!!! Now can you lay pan?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_A bit? How about ALOT!









I was trying to be nice about it.. 
But fine.. Clean that POS.. looks liek the only thing holding it together is the air


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I was trying to be nice about it.. 
But fine.. Clean that POS.. looks liek the only thing holding it together is the air









Pics coming soon...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bean Hole)*

Looks like it's already pretty damn low. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_DAMN looks fantastic!!!! Now can you lay pan?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









how about right cat? Does that count? 
Ok I'm swimming beside the failboat! Gotta notch or hammer out the strut towers which will involve moving or cutting the m4 ecu box


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

another avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Let me see yours. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wagons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Don't be afraid bra! I'm a community air player! 
Think I can get down with them low.life.society boys?
Shall I look into it???


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Any lower yet








here is the other wagon build Jon... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

is the rear a bouncy ride? What type of pressure are you running all around at a decent ride height?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (royalaird)*

The rear was crazy stiff the first night I drove it. I put them on full stiff. Cut springs bouncy like.








the next morning I drove to work, parked it, air'd up & went full soft. Now it's like riding on the static & bilsteins. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (royalaird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royalaird* »_is the rear a bouncy ride? What type of pressure are you running all around at a decent ride height?

Oh yeah I don't have my gauges working just yet. Going on rubbage
















The list for the last night of install.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (JHanna79)*









Working on the rears. I cut an 1 1/4" after test fitting. Got em welded up and straight forward install.
















Sitting on blocks cause everything wasn't wired up yet.








I know it's dirty. Thats what three weeks of driving hard in the rain and not washing regular will get you


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (JHanna79)*









Rear floor testing








POWPOW and his ways
















Beer and a floor jack will do wonders








Front all the way air'd up


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Still have more work to do for the gauge pod and tidy things up a bit.
Hammer out the strut towers or notch em... Not sure if I like the idea of notching for structural strenght.
Also may have a new set of rollers to check offsets and maybe get ucking or sitting on tires


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm guessing this is a dumb question, but how come people don't shave their spare tire well? I mean, if you took out that big lump right in the middle, it'd really expand some room for compressors and tanks. Is it a structuraly important area?


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

I thought the same thing but... I didn't mess with. Maybe later but I'm sure gas tank would have to dropped cause knowing my luck it would catch fire


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What else you got planned for this beauty?


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

Whatever the Syndicate can talk him into!















Maybe a fiberglass subwoofer enclosure, kinda like mine but on the side of the cargo area. Sorry Hanna, I'm a whore!
The Syndicate does work!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Rev. Longride)*

Whore bag!
I'll leave the car with you when I'm outta town.








Going to get my speakers and junk from Tim's pad sometime today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JHanna79 at 10:30 AM 8-15-2009_


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looks real good nice job


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

F.uken Rad bro-get low son!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (BIG DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG DUB* »_F.uken Rad bro-get low son!

Thanks Homie! I'll holla holla when I get them other Rolllers!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (JHanna79)*

Well I left my parents house last night on the way over to Houck's pad and 2 miles out from there then BAM! Front air'd out and I was like oh SH!T!!! Creep it over there and get it on the jack, to find a busted front bagand missing control arm bolt. So now its like this. Pull the fronts out, space the bags about and inch to inch and a half then take another look. Just thankful this didn't happen 5 or so hours from home!
Called up Santi and ordered up another one. Thanks BRa!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by JHanna79 at 12:16 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well then I'm outta town for work this week to return home thursday afternoon to hopefully get this resolved. Bag should be here before then so fingers crossed.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JHanna79)*

Bag on the way!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sucks to hear about it..double check all the bolts on both sides just in case!! 
i love the stance though.. really clean!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

where can I find a suction cup beer holder? DO WANT!


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_where can I find a suction cup beer holder? DO WANT! 









That's magnetic and it really helps with keeping track of your beer. A. D. D.amnit


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Bean Hole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bean Hole* »_
That's magnetic and it really helps with keeping track of your beer. A. D. D.amnit

I'm going to hit up parts express and make a coozie that has a clapper alarm. So when I misplace my suds, I can clap and a siren or beeper will go off







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bean Hole)*

cool


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta PWR)*

No updates other than busted a hole in my tranny pan. Welded it up today. Now I found out one of my compressors is not compressing. Atleast it won't stop me from driving to H2oi...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

hey Jon, i wrote you an email responding to the compressor issue.. let me know!!


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_hey Jon, i wrote you an email responding to the compressor issue.. let me know!! 

Hey bro I got it but haven't had time to check it cause I'm out of town for work. I'll check it when I get home & i'm not bashing you at all.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JHanna79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JHanna79* »_
Hey bro I got it but haven't had time to check it cause I'm out of town for work. I'll check it when I get home & i'm not bashing you at all.









Oh i know you're not bashing me, I jsut want to make sure you're taken care of thats all!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Your help & knowledge is great appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

